# Fin rot/scale loss/velvet/ fungus?



## Yibby (Jul 25, 2011)

Hello, this is my first post about my first ever pet 
I was given Yibby while attending a wedding several hours away.
I've had him for.. hm, 3 weeks maybe.
Originally he lived in a 2.5 litre container. 
Then 2.5 gallon bowl.
And I just put him in a 5 gallon tank. 
I havent tested the nitrate or ammonia levels.
I just recently shifted from using Top Fin Betta Water Conditioner to Betta Safe.
I also use about a half tablespoon of Jungle Aquarium Salt.
Temp: 74

It all began when i noticed that Yibby swam as if on acid and stopped making bubble nests. He spent all day working at jumping out of his bowl. I could hear him hitting his head against the side of his bowl while i was down the hall. I went out and bought him a 5 gallon tank and a black mollie to hang out with. Immediately after I noticed some ruffled scales on the top of Yibby's head. I thought that it was dropsy. But he was still eating. I ended up not keeping the molly in the tank with Yibby. (the molly was mean and pooped ALOT) I put them both in separate containers with 100% new water. But some of the water from the molly's tank fell in Yibby's tank. The next morning i woke up and both of their tanks were cloudy and smelly. I had never seen such cloudy water before. And right after changing the water!
Yibby stopped spazzing out. 
Anyways, Yibby turned gold on certain parts of his body. I thought it might be Velvet. I looked at the Molly with a flash light. Sure enough, the molly had what looked like golden glitter on it's face. 
When i came back the next day, Yibby's face looked a little swollen. He had something white just below one of his eyes, and it looked like something white was emerging from the back of his head. He stopped eating.
Yibby started eating this morning. I noticed that his tail seems to be deteriorating and that his skin is flaking off. The ruffled scales that were on his head are now gone. But something is off about the coloring in his face.. the scales look kind of green. And in some areas, where there seem to be no scales, he is white.

WHAT in the WORLD is going on?  
This is my first pet. I dont want to loose him.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum...

Need some more information...

He is currently in the 5gal...correct, water temp 74F....right.....molly is no longer kept with him...correct.....the pic....is that a before and after....(neat pic btw)
How much and how often on the water changes, filter, live plants, all additives used, appetite......

Source water...tap, well...etc....amount of dechlorinator used and does this dechlorinator cove...chlorine, chloramine, heavy metals, ammonia

Do you have any water prams for-ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, pH

You have had him for 3 weeks in aquarium salt half tablespoon in the 5gal tank....have you used any medication ortreatments...can you still see the velvet on him or did you treat this.....


----------



## Yibby (Jul 25, 2011)

5 gallon, filled up to only 4 gallons
water temp 74
molly is in separate container
the picture is current. He looks much worse in real life.
Yesterday I did a 100% water change. Tap water treated with betta safe. 2 drops per litre.
He has been in salt water for about a week.
He has been in the 5 gallon tank for 3 days.
I bought a plant a petco for the 5 gallon tank at the same time as I bought the molly. 
His color around his fins is yellowish gold. It was not there untill I put him with the molly. The scales on his face look a litte green. And he has white patches with no scales on his head.


----------



## morrothewhitewolf (Jul 25, 2011)

Umm.. I'm no expert but i'm pretty sure bettas are not salt water fish and don't need salt. Just sayin.


----------



## morrothewhitewolf (Jul 25, 2011)

Disregard my last post. I'm an idiot. and a little new to betta care. >_<


----------



## Yibby (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh, dont worry, I am too 
I would have given him salt much sooner had i known. 
But i do appreciate your help anyways!

Does anyone else see the missing scales on his face? And how to treat fin rot other than salt?


----------



## Yibby (Jul 25, 2011)

I just got back from work and his stomach looks bloated!


----------

